
David Graeber has passed away - kamaal
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Graeber
======
input_sh
Really saddened to hear this.

I've only recently started digging into his work and I can only imagine how
it'll impact my worldview for years to come.

For those unfamiliar with his work, here are some essays I recommend as a
start:

1\. On the Phenomenon of Bullshit Jobs: [https://www.strike.coop/bullshit-
jobs/](https://www.strike.coop/bullshit-jobs/)

2\. What's the Point If We Can't Have Fun?
[https://thebaffler.com/salvos/whats-the-point-if-we-cant-
hav...](https://thebaffler.com/salvos/whats-the-point-if-we-cant-have-fun)

3\. How to change the course of human history (at least, the part that’s
already happened) [https://www.eurozine.com/change-course-human-
history/](https://www.eurozine.com/change-course-human-history/)

